# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  **سوال در مورد مهندسی مکانیک دانشگاه شیراز**

## karim04

سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان
میخواستم بدونم کسی در مورد رشته ی مهندسی مکانیک دانشگاه شیراز اطلاعاتی داره؟ همینطور میخواستم بدونم آیا دانشگاه شیراز از نظر جو دانشجویی چطوره..لطفا اگه کسی میدونه جواب بده.ضروریه.ممنون

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

اگه شیرازی هستی برو صنعتی اصفهان هم نزدیکه هم سطحش بالاتره

----------


## karim04

> اگه شیرازی هستی برو صنعتی اصفهان هم نزدیکه هم سطحش بالاتره


اصفهانی هستم..(شهر های اطراف اصفهان) اما اونجا سخت گیری خیلی زیاده و واقعا دانشجوها رو اذیت میکنن 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## karim04

Up

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## the END

جو دانشجو ها نزدیک به امتحانات درسه...و چیزهای دیگه...
سوالت رو با جزئیات بپرس تا بگم بهت

----------


## Mr Sky

> جو دانشجو ها نزدیک به امتحانات درسه...و چیزهای دیگه...
> سوالت رو با جزئیات بپرس تا بگم بهت


داداش میشه یه چند تا عکس از دانشگاه شیراز بزاری ....
یه سوال ::
.
واسه رشته برق تو دانشگاه از لحاظ پایه تحصیلی تو چه درسایی باید قوی باشی؟
.
معدل خوب برای رشته برق تو دانشگاه شیراز چنده؟

----------


## the END

> داداش میشه یه چند تا عکس از دانشگاه شیراز بزاری ....
> یه سوال ::
> .
> واسه رشته برق تو دانشگاه از لحاظ پایه تحصیلی تو چه درسایی باید قوی باشی؟
> .
> معدل خوب برای رشته برق تو دانشگاه شیراز چنده؟


اگر وقت کردم و فراموشم نشد،حتما...
رشته برق مسلما نسبت به مهندسی های دیگه نیاز به ریاضیات قوی هست...
فیزیک 3 و درکل ریاضیات باید قوی باشی...

----------


## karim04

> جو دانشجو ها نزدیک به امتحانات درسه...و چیزهای دیگه...
> سوالت رو با جزئیات بپرس تا بگم بهت


منظورم اینه ک دانشجوهای فعال و برنامه ها و تشکل ها و     .... چطوریه..مثل علموصنعت خشکه یا نه؟

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## the END

> منظورم اینه ک دانشجوهای فعال و برنامه ها و تشکل ها و     .... چطوریه..مثل علموصنعت خشکه یا نه؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


نمیتونم مقایسه کنم...ااساتید مکانیک شیراز سخت گیر هست...ولی دانشجوها شاد و منگولن :Yahoo (94): 
دانشجوها در زمینه درسی بله فعال هستند ، زمینه های دیگه رو بررسی نکردم

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

من که میگم حراقل لیسانسو برو صنعتی اصفهان

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> منظورم اینه ک دانشجوهای فعال و برنامه ها و تشکل ها و     .... چطوریه..مثل علموصنعت خشکه یا نه؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


داداش چرا میگی علم و صنعت خشکه 
سطح علمیش چجوره؟

----------


## karim04

> داداش چرا میگی علم و صنعت خشکه 
> سطح علمیش چجوره؟


خب شبیه یه دبیرستان خیلی بزرگه و اکثرا پسر هستند ..سطحش رو توی ترمای بالاتر میشه تشخیص داد...در حال حاضر واسه من ک سطحش اصلا خوب نیس

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------

